# STOLEN AND RECOVERY (24 HOURS)



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Wanted to share with you all the events of the past few days. On Monday 09/25/2006 around 4:00pm one of our team cars was stolen it belonged to Shayne. Yesterday at 8:30am I and a good friend went on what we call a HELL RUN looking for the car as we had some solid leads YEAH that fast! At the 24 hour stolen mark at 4:00pm my hubby got a call from a friend that said he just seen the car and a cop was parked behind it. We found out where and was on our way, funny we where in that area! Well needless to say YES it was there and being towed to the impound yard. The car is seriously messed up..The person that took it had a serious vendetta against Shayne. Not only did they strip the car of everything but also busted the t-tops bent the body all to hell as well as a few other things. The only thing that is saveable is the frame. Now why did I want to share this because I hope this fool gets word of this somehow. Shaynes car might be trashed, but he has us and other people in the lowriding community that will see that he gets back up. AND THIS IS WHAT I WANT THIS FOOL TO KNOW WE ARE COMING FOR YOU......TRICK-ASS BITCH......SNITCHIN MOFO.....
This car meant the world to Shayne he spend 100 hours on the frame alone as well as every small dime he made off of working went into it WASN'T EASY for a 17 year old.
So please Northwest peeps keep an eye out for that all CHROME BLACK MAGIC PISTON PUMP (only all Chrome one in the northwest) and if someone wants to drop some parts at ya. Call us 503-710-0947.. Thanks for reading my rant, and please be kind with your words. He's had enough of the preaching.........

Shayne's Car:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THEY COME FOR MY SHIT THEY LEAVIN LIKE SWISS CHEESE

SO SORRY SHANE...


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

thats fucked up! sorry to hear!


----------



## Lowlow76 (Oct 31, 2001)

Damn, thats fucked up


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

JUST POST WHO DID IT, I KNOW HOW IT FEELS I HAD MY YELLOW CADILLAC STOLEN THAT I PUT ALOT OF MONEY INTO IT, AND JUST A FEW MONTHS AGO ANOTHER BROKE BITCH STOLE ONE OF MY MONTE LS'S, FUCKEN BROKE BITCHES, MAYBE I NEED TO STOP STOREING MY CARS IN THE HOOD :biggrin:


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

thats fucked up :angry:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 27 2006, 09:22 AM~6255149
> *JUST POST WHO DID IT, I KNOW HOW IT FEELS I HAD MY YELLOW CADILLAC STOLEN THAT I PUT ALOT OF MONEY INTO IT, AND JUST A FEW MONTHS AGO ANOTHER BROKE BITCH STOLE ONE OF MY MONTE LS'S, FUCKEN BROKE BITCHES, MAYBE I NEED TO STOP STOREING MY CARS IN THE HOOD :biggrin:
> *



Thank you all for your kind words we have several leads right now and are narrowing them down. But yes when I have positive proof of the fool I will let everybody know.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

I would like to give a BIG THANK YOU to Andy from ADEX DUMPS. :tears: He has contacted us and has donated a new adex dump for Shaynes new project if and when he gets it. This is a true lowriding community and we are so greatful to be apart of it. Thank you Andy you are so very kind.


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Sorry to hear that.It sucks when someone can do that to a member (custom low) of the family.


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 27 2006, 10:22 AM~6254577
> *THEY COME FOR MY SHIT THEY LEAVIN LIKE SWISS CHEESE
> 
> SO SORRY SHANE...
> *


X2......READ MY MIND


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

CAN I HAVE THE 1ST HIT?


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

did they take the clip, if not how much???


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Sorry 2 hear homie..i know how it is Miami is notorious for jack boys....keep your head up the grass is always greener on the other side...who knows maybe theres something good in the end of all this BS


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Yea ill sell u it. But you have to take the bumper that is smashed into it also.


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlow76_@Sep 27 2006, 12:19 PM~6255128
> *Damn, thats fucked up
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

hey thanks everyone for the support. I will make a "BIG COMEBACK" and show these fools whats up since they cant beat the car or build one themselvs. I will keep you guys updated and maybe post some pics. Thanks Ma for the topic. Thanks Andy for the help.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I never buy stolen parts. That shit is weak!!! Sorry to hear about your car homie. Hope you find out who it was.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I HATE HATERS AND JACKERS


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

You and me both Big T. Do you have any euro front ends around?


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

that's fucked up ! why does it alway have to happen to the good people. Keep an eye out for your parts. stay up boy


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

THATS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: HOPE YOU FIND THEM PUNKS...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Shit like this is why I love to hear about thieves getting shot trying to steal peoles cars. Sorry punk ass' can't work for thier own so they steal what other people have earned.


----------



## $RO4LIFE$ (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 27 2006, 10:22 AM~6254577
> *THEY COME FOR MY SHIT THEY LEAVIN LIKE SWISS CHEESE
> 
> SO SORRY SHANE...
> *


X 1000000000000000000000000


:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

when you find who let me know so we can ride.


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

:twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :guns: 
Fuc**n pussies


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

damn sorry to hear about the loss, but Im sure you'll come back stronge, keep us posted


----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

Fuck them broke dick mother fuckers...I'll tell you whats gonna happen now,your next project will be nicer then the last usually how it goes.Keep your head up homie. uffin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

that sux make sure you fuck his ass up :twak: :twak:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

SORRY ABOUT YOUR CAR BRO SHANE ,BEST OF LUCK WITH THE NEXT 1 ...KEEP YOUR HEAD UP HOMIE

BERMUDA TRIANGLE


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

SORRY ABOUT YOUR CAR BRO SHANE ,BEST OF LUCK WITH THE NEXT 1 ...KEEP YOUR HEAD UP HOMIE

BERMUDA TRIANGLE


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

that sucks but if the car was secured to begin with this wouldve never happened.


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 27 2006, 12:24 PM~6255567
> *I would like to give a BIG THANK YOU to Andy from ADEX DUMPS.  :tears: He has contacted us and has donated a new adex dump for Shaynes new project if and when he gets it. This is a true lowriding community and we are so greatful to be apart of it. Thank you Andy you are so very kind.
> *



ummmmm.... my shit got robbed too andy.  

pm me for my address, so you know where to send the adex.


----------



## N-Do (Aug 11, 2006)

what makes a theif a snitch?


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Sep 27 2006, 04:25 PM~6258111
> *when you find who let me know so we can ride.
> *


x-2

and i'll be on the look out for tha pump.  
good luck wit findin' the dude...


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

look on craigslist.org or ebay. they'll prob' try to sell it on there.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

post a pic of all the damage


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Sep 27 2006, 07:08 PM~6259729
> *post a pic of all the damage
> *


Shayne will be posting a pic of the car, but I warn you all, it is UGLY and will straight piss you off.............. :angry:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Sorry about what happened, hope he has good insurance.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 27 2006, 08:10 PM~6260163
> *Sorry about what happened, hope he has good insurance.
> *



He has liabilty not full coverage! Does nothing for him...........


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 27 2006, 09:10 PM~6260163
> *Sorry about what happened, hope he has good insurance.
> *


x2


----------



## Lowlow76 (Oct 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 27 2006, 11:14 PM~6260189
> *He has liabilty not full coverage! Does nothing for him...........
> *


Damn, thats shitty, Im sure lil hommie will get some good help makin another... Minor setback for a major comeback :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by N-Do_@Sep 27 2006, 06:35 PM~6259448
> *what makes a theif a snitch?
> *


In answer to your question. A thief that turns in other people to the popo to save there own ass equals a snitch!! Punk-ass Mofo...........


----------



## DignityCarClub (Jan 28, 2003)

Reading this story makes me wanna install another kill switch on my ride. That shit sucks for real


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

that sucks.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Ok here's what we got so far these MOFO'S have taken 20+ cars in the last 10 days lowriders, cars with big rims(20s), air bag rides and customs. Here's the description: driving a GMC, CHEVY, 4 door pick-up with a custom made lift (HOOK) in the bed of it it's not a regular tow-truck. It was Black when it hit Shaynes car and was white before that. Has three WHITE dudes one jumps out and works the hook while the other two watch. They don't break into the car they just hook and drag it. Then get it to where they are going and then strip it and then dump it somewhere. They hooked Shaynes car from the front drug it a block laying massive rubber from the tires, stopped un-hooked the car turned the truck around and re-hitched Shaynes car from the rear and took off. Truck could be painted another color by now, and they are suppose to be from the Vancouver, WA area. And they are doing this in broad daylight. Anybody see's this truck get a plate and call us 503-710-0947. I hope to have names by the end of this week, if they aren't caught by then. Thank you again everybody for your help and kind words. It means alot to Shayne and to us.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

HEY SHANE JUST LEFT MY HOUSE WITH SOME T TOPS THAT CALEB GAVE TO SHANE. HOPEFULLY THEY WORK SHANE AND KEEP YA HEAD UP HOMIE. AND I HOPE THIS CAN BRING US REAL RIDERS TOGETHER (TO GET THESE HATERS THAT STEAL OUR SHIT) :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

damn lil' homie that sucks fam....


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

:thumbsdown: hate hate hate I sure hope you get them Good luck to ya


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Yea Big thanks to Big Time for hooking it up with the T-tops. Its tight that they hooked me up even though they are a competitor. Caleb is a cool cat. The Car is gonna be getting repaired soon got pretty much all the body parts but the euro clip but i got a buddy that might hook it up so well see. If anyone has one hit me up. Will post pics tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

damn lil bro hate to hear some shit like this happen to a good person/family. i hope them mofo\'s get served. 
Shane good luck with the rebuild. let us know if there is anything we may be able to do. best of luck!

T.O.R


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

SHANE SORRY ABOUT THE LOSS OF THE CAR,BUT IN THE END THE HATERS WILL GET WHAT THEY DESERVE.YOU KNOW WE GOT YOUR BACK THROUGHOUT THE N.W.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

damn that sucks...good luck on the rebuild.. you be on top sooner then you think


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

thats som fucked up shit these broke mother fuckas need to get there own shit fuck them haters and homie keep your heads that will only make you bust out hard got your back homie


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

I'll keep an eye out for them..


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Here are some more before pics and some after the car was stolen.

















Here are some after pics


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Sorry for the big pics i dont know how to resize them. The last pic is of the rear trailing arms. They snaped one and broke the ear off the rear end.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

DAMN ***** THAT'S SOME FUCKED UP SHIT HOMIE


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

:barf: That shit makes me sick.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

yea you and me both. But wait till u see the car next year bro it is going to be one of the cleanest hoppers to hit the northwest.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Oct 1 2006, 06:30 PM~6284141
> *yea you and me both.  But wait till u see the car next year bro it is going to be one of the cleanest hoppers to hit the northwest.
> *


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

THATS IT? YALL MADE IT SOUND WORSE THAN IT LOOKS. THATS JOYRIDER DAMAGE. not agenda related if that wouldve been the case there wouldnt be much left of it


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Oct 1 2006, 04:30 PM~6284141
> *yea you and me both.  But wait till u see the car next year bro it is going to be one of the cleanest hoppers to hit the northwest.
> *



LOVE THAT TALK RIDER!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

man the pictures dont due justice. They took everything and and broke alot of stuff. They took the whole set-up and batt., t-tops, broke the rear end and the steering colum, took wheels, broke the header panel and bumper also the core support, they smash the trunk all up and the rear bumper cover. So they did cause like 6'gs in damage. And for a young guy like me money just dont come fast.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Oct 1 2006, 06:50 PM~6284257
> *man the pictures dont due justice.  They took everything and and broke alot of stuff.  They took the whole set-up and batt., t-tops, broke the rear end and the steering colum, took wheels, broke the header panel and bumper also the core support,  they smash the trunk all up and the rear bumper cover.  So they did cause like 6'gs in damage. And for a young guy like me money just dont come fast.
> *


man your tellin the truth i have a ride stolen to homie.


----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)

sorry ass mother fuckers worthless pieces of shit that cant afford shit and have to steal cuz they aint worth shit.. sorry dog, had to let it out.. i know how it feels.. damn losers..


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

SWEEEEEEEEEET !!!!! I HOPE YOU GUYS IN THE NORTHWEST ALL GET TOGETHER UNDERCOVER AND NAIL THESE BASTARDS !!!!!!!!!

I have owned three mustangs in my lifetime and the first one was half way restored....stolen....and NEVER recovered so I know that feeling of being violated like that all too well !!!!

MS


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

damn, thats fucked up......

hope to see another clean hopper soon...


just think, now, you can sell the car (as is) to truuchas homies, and they'll put a setup in it, and it'll be on the cover of truucha 30.... :cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 27 2006, 10:26 PM~6260618
> *Ok here's what we got so far these MOFO'S have taken 20+ cars in the last 10 days lowriders, cars with big rims(20s), air bag rides and customs. Here's the description: driving a GMC, CHEVY, 4 door pick-up with a custom made lift (HOOK) in the bed of it it's not a regular tow-truck. It was Black when it hit Shaynes car and was white before that. Has three WHITE dudes one jumps out and works the hook while the other two watch. They don't break into the car they just hook and drag it. Then get it to where they are going and then strip it and then dump it somewhere. They hooked Shaynes car from the front drug it a block laying massive rubber from the tires, stopped un-hooked the car turned the truck around and re-hitched Shaynes car from the rear and took off. Truck could be painted another color by now, and they are suppose to be from the Vancouver, WA area. And they are doing this in broad daylight. Anybody see's this truck get a plate and call us 503-710-0947. I hope to have names by the end of this week, if they aren't caught by then. Thank you again everybody for your help and kind words. It means alot to Shayne and to us.
> *


Damn, that is crazy. I hope you guys stop these assholes. :angry:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 2 2006, 08:33 AM~6286901
> *Damn, that is crazy.  I hope you guys stop these assholes.  :angry:
> *



damn I'd be waiting for these guys locked and loaded if they were around me. That's really messed up


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

I am Sorry to hear about that happened! All the hard work and time and some jackass does that... I would like to sponsor the next car and help out as much as I can!!! PM me.

Sponsors:
Licks N Tricks
Westside Customs
Puro Locos
NW Street Racing
Three6oh
Funk Shop DJ's
if you want to sponsor it PM me.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SOME PEOPLE :angry: KILLN IT !!!

IF U NEED AN EXTRA SET OF T-TOPS U KNOW THE ONES IN MY GARAGE ARE ALL YOURS.

LOOK FOR RIDERS ROULETTE 93 BROUGHAM @ THE SUPERSHOW :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

thats really fucked up, sorry to hear that. Did anyone else ride get stolen?


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey thanks everyone for the support. Thats how it should always be supporting each other.


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Sep 27 2006, 04:02 PM~6256869
> *You and me both Big T.  Do you have any euro front ends around?
> *


Keep Ya Head Up Hommie!!!!!!
Haters Aint Shit!!!!!!!!!
They Alway Want What They Can't Have!!!!!


----------



## tufly (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Oct 1 2006, 07:30 PM~6284141
> *yea you and me both.  But wait till u see the car next year bro it is going to be one of the cleanest hoppers to hit the northwest.
> *


  i cant wait to see it...i know it"ll be off the hook


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Yea i have a bunch of ideas for it.


----------



## esechino (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey you know some Repo companies have trucks like that. :scrutinize:


----------



## PUFFINALLDAY (Sep 12, 2006)

This is WRONG, WE DON'T DO THIS TO KINDA OF SHIT TO ANOTHER!!
Hasen't anyone heard of KARMA!! I down here in Salem, Keep My Lids & Ears Open! You never know, These kinda of PUNK BITCHIES are the ones that are close, or hang around alot. Hope to see you guys Sunday!
We All know You'll come back STRONG! Stay up Young Fella!
uffin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

SORRY BOUT UR WHIP HOMIE SOMETYME DESE H8RS DONT WANNA SE A NUCCA WIT NUTHIN AT ALL. DATS WHY IN DA M.I.A.M.I. TRE-O5 WE TOTE CHOPPAS :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: AND AK'S ON DA FRONT SEATS OF LACS AND CHEVROLETS. KEEP YA HEAD TO DA SKY YO FEET ON DA GROUND YOUR FINGER ON DA TRIGGER SO YO MONEY DONT MOVE AND PUSH IT TO DA LIMIT  . NEVER LET EM KEEP YA DOWN HOMIE. THIS WILL JUS TEACH A LESSON LEARNED BUILD A BETTER ONE AND GO SERVE THEM FOOLS!


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

It Should Be Law 

Get Caught Stealing Get Your Motherfucking Hands Cut Off!!!!!!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

like I say, HATERS GET A JOB!!! catch him and kill his ass


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

ILL JUST JACK THERE RIDE!! THEY STOLED MY BMX BIKE :tears: WHEN I WAS 13 THEN I STOLD THER LOWRIDER BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Oct 1 2006, 05:57 PM~6283985
> *Here are some more before pics and some after the car was stolen.
> 
> 
> ...


was good looking ride, sorry to hear about the loss but keep ur head up better things are to come dont worry.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

dont worry shane,even though they bashed it up like that,it just leaves you with the opportunity to build somethin like 5 times better,you already have a killer platform just beggin for a revival,



my opinion on thieves,SHOOT EM,OR JUST HAND ME A GUN AND ILL DO IT FOR FREE,ONLY I LIKE HEAD SHOTS.....


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

sorry to here that thats bs...i lived in y town ohio..and was fixing up a 1989 caprice had about 2000 in the engine and shit not as muchas you i know but i know how it feels to have like your baby snatched ....the cops never found it yet been a year now...good luck on your new project...i thought i would never get another car and then one did...so keep yo head up man


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

DAM THATZ SOME FUCKED UP SHIT HOMIE  DONT WORRY WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND X 10000000000 FUCK THEM LEVAS!!! POST A PIK OF THE PUTO OR PUTOS WHO DID THIS SHIT TO U IF U EVER FIND OUT WHO DID IT. AND REBUILD PIKZ OF UR RIDE :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

just keep ya head up homie,and best of luck on re buildin,,,





just keep us informed..


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Sep 27 2006, 10:09 AM~6255035
> *thats fucked up! sorry to hear!
> *


x100


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

sorry to see this but i know exactly how you feel my monte carlo ls was stolen from me last month and when i did find it i didn't even want it but i didn't give up on my baby and about a month later i bought a whole new better interior from a crackhead for $100 bucks so remember god doesn't give you more than you can handle and keep your head up ese :thumbsup:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

ive had alot stolen off my cars an complete cars you just have to think of all the stuff u thought about doing before an build it twice as nice

dont let it get you down

an be sure to put a alarm attached to train horn :biggrin: 

good luck bro


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

that's fuck up when people have to resort to stealing things that they cant afford.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

especially when someone puts that much hard work and effort into one..


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

has anyone been caught in this whole thing yet?


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Na we dont have the evidence (parts) to tie the people we think did it but it is coming undone its just a matter of time. Until then i just gotta start saving up my money to be out next year hopefully.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

man that sucks. I'm sure everyone will pull together to help you out homie. Jendas are good people homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 24 2006, 05:58 PM~6436085
> *man that sucks. I'm sure everyone will pull together to help you out homie. Jendas are good people homie
> *


yes they are,best of luck with it shayne...


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

I thought i would bring this back to show everyone how the car is now. It is also being redone one last time for next year mostly just new patterns and chrome. Thanks Andy at Adex and Ron at Black Magic and my team the car was able to get back together. Can't wait till summer.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 15 2008, 09:22 PM~10177393
> *I thought i would bring this back to show everyone how the car is now. It is also being redone one last time for next year mostly just new patterns and chrome. Thanks Andy at Adex and Ron at Black Magic and my team the car was able to get back together. Can't wait till summer.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 



















Glad to see you bounced back from that homie


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks bro they aint going to stop this youngster :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

show them haters that can't keep u down


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Glad to see you back on the calle homeboy. Hope you thanked GOD for that one!*


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Yea i did and i thanked him for giving the skills to do the car and the paint. Patterns take along time and i wanted to give up but thanks to my team they told me not to give up.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Good shit. Glad to see it looking even better than before :biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 15 2008, 09:22 PM~10177393
> *I thought i would bring this back to show everyone how the car is now. It is also being redone one last time for next year mostly just new patterns and chrome. Thanks Andy at Adex and Ron at Black Magic and my team the car was able to get back together. Can't wait till summer.
> 
> 
> ...


Haters will hate. Good to see you came back with a vengence


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 16 2008, 12:11 AM~10177667
> *Yea i did and i thanked him for giving the skills to do the car and the paint. Patterns take along time and i wanted to give up but thanks to my team they told me not to give up.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SHIT *****, YOU LEARN TO HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH YET? OR YOU STILL LETTING LITTLE CHRIS DO IT?? :0 :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Mar 15 2008, 08:56 PM~10177900
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SHIT *****, YOU LEARN TO HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH YET? OR YOU STILL LETTING LITTLE CHRIS DO IT?? :0  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Mar 15 2008, 09:56 PM~10177900
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SHIT *****, YOU LEARN TO HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH YET? OR YOU STILL LETTING LITTLE CHRIS DO IT?? :0  :0
> *


I can hit it and build it and i'll drive the shit out of it.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 16 2008, 01:05 AM~10177945
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: WHAT RICH? IT WAS AN HONEST QUESTION :angry:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

What car do you have? Dont get all mad it's just a question


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

shit homie your lucky you got the car back
around here the jackers been cutting cars up and burning them left and right 
few months ago them fuckers parked a brand new car in the alley behind my garage and torched it and almost burned down my garage

our local waste management company has been working with the police
cause they find complete cars that are cut into small sections in the dumpsters


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 15 2008, 11:05 PM~10177945
> *:uh:
> *


x2


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 16 2008, 02:35 PM~10177464
> *Thanks bro they aint going to stop this youngster :biggrin:
> *



lookin real good man


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Sorry to here about the car and the new one looks clean :biggrin: :thumbsup: . So did they ever catch they fucks who was doing it :angry: .


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

STAY UP DOGGIE, THE HATERS CAN'T GET ALL OF US. THERE IS STRENGTH IN NUMBERS. LOWRIDING IS FILLED WITH THE HATE OF PEOPLE WHO DON'T UNDERSTAND OUR PASSION. THE ****** ASS BITCH THAT DID THIS PROBABLY IS READING ALL OF THIS AND IS GETTIN PISSED THAT WE ALL THINK HE TAKES IT IN THE ASS. IF YOU ARE READING THIS, POST A COMMENT UNLESS YOU'RE SCARED. YOU PROBABLY ARE SCARED AND A BROKE BITCH THAT HAS NO WORK ETHIC. ROT IN HELL FUCK FACE. 


STAY UP SHAYNE. 

THE LOWCOS


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 16 2008, 01:37 PM~10180950
> *shit homie your lucky you got the car back
> around here the jackers been cutting cars up and burning them left and right
> few months ago them fuckers parked a brand new car in the alley behind my garage and torched it and almost burned down my garage
> ...


Yea i was lucky but it pissed me off that they took the t-tops cause the new ones dont fit as well as the old but oh well i guess it's better than finding it burnt although i have almost did that myself hopping it :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Mar 16 2008, 04:30 PM~10181801
> *lookin real good man
> *


Thanks pauly. How have you been cunt :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 16 2008, 05:35 PM~10182132
> *STAY UP DOGGIE, THE HATERS CAN'T GET ALL OF US.  THERE IS STRENGTH IN NUMBERS.  LOWRIDING IS FILLED WITH THE HATE OF PEOPLE WHO DON'T UNDERSTAND OUR PASSION.  THE ****** ASS BITCH THAT DID THIS PROBABLY IS READING ALL OF THIS AND IS GETTIN PISSED THAT WE ALL THINK HE TAKES IT IN THE ASS.  IF YOU ARE READING THIS, POST A COMMENT UNLESS YOU'RE SCARED.  YOU PROBABLY ARE SCARED AND A BROKE BITCH THAT HAS NO WORK ETHIC.  ROT IN HELL FUCK FACE.
> STAY UP SHAYNE.
> 
> ...


Yeah the guy that did it is probably pretty pissed cause it came back stronger and after the redue it's going through right now they will hate more but oh well can't keep shit the same always have to up grade. thanks for the back up Grumpy see ya in moses lake.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

looks good....remeber seeing in kent like in november....


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 18 2008, 12:09 PM~10191173
> *Thanks pauly. How have you been cunt :biggrin:
> *



all good man  ..........cunt :biggrin: :biggrin: ...have you eaten any soup lately :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP+Mar 15 2008, 10:56 PM~10177900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 17 2008, 10:20 PM~10193982
> *Pics or video....or it did happen :biggrin:
> same as above..HAHAHAHAH lookin good Shanie Boy.....Want to see you in some action.
> :0
> *


Dame Ron always trying to get shit started :biggrin: Well be in action all summer i want to try to make it down to cali. Can't wait to get all the new goodies i got from you and Ricky Bobby on there  :0


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Mar 17 2008, 06:43 PM~10191442
> *all good man  ..........cunt :biggrin:  :biggrin: ...have you eaten any soup lately :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That soup shit was funny but it made you want to :barf:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

damn homie that sucks..... everything happens for a reason though, look at the beast now!....looks good bro and ih hope you find out what low life s.o.b. stole it and beat the brakes off of them!!!!!

hit em a couple times with a cresent wrench for me


----------

